# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Program Guzhine Virtuale

## arbanis

Shkarko tani Home Design 


Ky program sherben per dizajnimin e shtepis se endrrave tuaja mund te dizajnoni shum leht me ane te ketij programi edhte mjaft i lehte per te punuar.
Sillni idetë tuaja projektimit të jetë në një model të plotë interaktive 3D.


Shenim i moderatorit.
Titulli i programit per linkun qe ke vene eshte Guzhine Virtuale,nuk eshte dizenjim shtepie.
Linksa upload.com rapidshare,megashare,megaupload,deposit files,anonym,,,etj qe perdoren ne forume piraterie nuk lejohen.Kur poston fut titullin e sakte te programit.
Link shkarkimi lejohet vetem nga faqja e autorit te programit,ose nga faqet pasqyre download.com,softpedia,cnet etj qe jane servera qe nuk mbajne materiale pirate.

----------


## Force-Intruder

O kaqol virtual....

Sa tritol duhet te te shpertheje ne vesh ty qe te kuptosh qe nuk lejohen warez ketu???

----------

